# Shock Pump Recommendations Please



## Pedro1984 (May 20, 2016)

I conducted a couple different searches on this topic and couldn't find anything recent. Is there a current discussion regarding shock pumps you can point me to? Or, can you give me your recommendations, and feedback on these three pumps I'm looking at? 
I'd like to find one with a valve that unscrews without losing pressure. If such a thing exists. 
Many thanks for the help! :thumbsup:

Pedro

RockShox High-Pressure Shock Pump (300 psi) $35

Fox Racing Shox Shock Pump 027-00-007 $24.85

SKS 10052 USP Pro Shock Pump with adapters $63.99


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got both pumps. Nothing real special about either. They look as if they could have come from the same factory. Work just fine.

I recently picked up one of these:https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/shock-pumps/261-pocketshock-dxg, which also looks like it come have com from the same factory as the other pumps. Its got a bleed valve on there so you can unscrew that before the main valve head.

I really don't know how accurate the numbers are...but I guess as long as you use the same pump...you should be ok.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

No air pressure is lost when unscrewing the valve, the air is coming from the pump, not the shock. You're not loosing a single psi.

I could elaborate on this to make it more obvious but maybe people just wanna justify buying a "better" pump.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Pedro,

I use the Topeak pump listed above at home/with my bikes, because it fits everything I need it to, and the extra 5-6 pumps to inflate something don't mean anything to me, when I'm not being paid for it.

I previously owned an SKS USP pump, and while it is nice (especially if you can find a used one), it is wholly unnecessary for the home user. Once I left it at home from being used for work, it never got used, since it was one step farther away than the Topeak (which wasn't in a box). If you have the money to blow and don't care about portability, get the SKS pump, hands down. The original import, if you find one, has a pressure gauge scaled with BAR instead of PSI, with a sticker on the body for conversion.

The Rockshox pump is a re-branded affair that is sold by several companies, and is nothing to write home about. The Fox is a [slightly nicer] re-brand, but it limited in its upper pressure range. If you are well under 150 pounds, it will suffice for rear shock service, but otherwise, won't be able to pump up high enough.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The Fox and Rock Shox pumps are made by the same company. A lot of the pumps are. You can buy the RS pump under other brands but there is little point as they're not much cheaper.

I have two of the RS ones. It's a pump, it does the job fine.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My Fox Shock pump goes to 300 psi.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> My Fox Shock pump goes to 300 psi.


But mine goes to eleven.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

After using a floor pump I could never use a hand pump again. The Lezyne Shock Digital Drive is amazing.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Lezyne Digital Shock Pump for the win.*


----------



## tothetrail.tv (Apr 22, 2017)

Absolutely nothing wrong with the lightweight, generic Rockshox one. It's been plenty durable for me and accurate on the readings. 100% recommend.

http://amzn.to/2rWLc8Z


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i have buzzy's pollinator lol


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> But mine goes to eleven.


Mine goes to 600!


----------



## Pedro1984 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback and recommendations. I'm leaning towards the SKS USP pump. Found it at Sears for a decent price. I shall report back with a review as soon as it arrives.

Appreciate your time and assistance!

Heading to work. 😔


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I use a Bontrager shock pump. Never had a lick of trouble with it.

https://www.boxofbikes.com.au/media...f78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/4/5/45871.jpeg


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm using <60psi in my fork(s) so I bought an Axiom Shockair DP. It has a double-sided gauge, 100psi and 300psi.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The RockShox pump is the same that comes free with DiamondBack full suspension bikes. Seems pretty good. But I need something that goes >300psi. I figure the pump probably will pump higher than that...but the gauge stops at 300psi. Or I guess I can lose some weight so I don't have to pump my shock up so much...but it's a lot easier to just buy a new pump.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Nubster said:


> But I need something that goes >300psi.


Will your shock take that? Seems like a lot of pressure.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Will your shock take that? Seems like a lot of pressure.


350psi max. RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir. I may not need to go that high though. 280psi I'm getting 40% sag so I just need to dial it in from there. So I might hit 30% before hitting 300psi.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

All shock pumps are basically the same body with few exceptions. 

The RS one will go up to 600psi. 

Most others go to 300psi.

If you ever plan on rebuilding a RS Monarch or other air shocks, the above 350psi will be necessary to rebuild the ifp. Or if you're a heavy rider like you and I. 

While rebuilding an ifp, you WILL lose air, despite what others say. 

For most shocks and forks the 300 pump is all that's necessary. RS, I recommend the RS pump. Even the boxer requires a super high psi, but for what, I'm not sure. 

That said, the only shock pump I've ever used and can't stand is a Topeak. When you put it on the shock/fork it doesn't register any pressure. You have to pump it several times. The problem is that you don't know where you're really starting from. 

Buy the RS and be done. 

Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

For lightweight, I carry the Birzman pump. It's small and super light to be in my pack:

Birzman Macht Shock Pump > Accessories > Pumps & Inflation > Shock Pumps | Jenson USA

For my main shock pump (I keep this one in my truck), I use the Bontrager. It's a dual gauged pump. On the main side, it's got 0-300 psi. On the back side of the pump it's got a low pressure gauge (0-100 psi) to more easily, accurately set my fork's pressure.

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...ager-shock-pump/p/08306/?colorCode=black_grey

Both pumps unscrew without loosing pressure.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I have a RockShox shock pump. I like it.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Seems to be on the pricier end of the spectrum, and I have no experience with any other shock pump (or much experience with this one so far... first bike with air shocks just joined my mini fleet a week ago) but the Specialized seems to be a nice piece of equipment:

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/accessories/air-tool-shock-pump/105467

Really easy to connect and disconnect without losing shock pressure, compact, etc. It does start turning into some level of work as you near the max pressure (300) but I'd be surprised if most pumps aren't that way.

Would probably have given any of the cheaper ones mentioned in this thread a try first had I not been impulse buying (both the pump, and the Camber Comp it now goes with) at the time. =)


----------



## Pedro1984 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks again for all the discussions. I went with the SKS USP pump, paid about $50 at Sears. It's very well made and easy to use. If I ever need to replace it, I'll go with the Rockshox. 

Appreciate your time and assistance!


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

Sidenote, the reason the rs goes to 600 is simply because of the dial. Change the dial, change the max pressure.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

The 600psi RS pump is different than the 300psi one not just the dial. I have both. The 600 psi one has a longer narrower barrel.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

I have the Fox. The digital gauge seems quite accurate and can measure in 1/2 psi. No complaints

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

Fox and DVO pumps here. Both work the treat.


----------



## Black Dog Suspension (Dec 1, 2017)

The basic Fox and RS analog pumps are nice and cheap and work great for the majority of riders using it a few times here and there. They are kind of "disposable" though if using for shop/ heavy use. The new Fox digi's are nice and have a replaceable battery this time! My go to however is the Lezyne digital floor drive. saves so much time and is very accurate with a precise bleed button.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Black Dog Suspension said:


> My go to however is the Lezyne digital floor drive.


Do you not ever have a shock pressure requirement that exceeds the (I think) Lezyne digital max pressure of 220 psi?


----------



## Black Dog Suspension (Dec 1, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> Do you not ever have a shock pressure requirement that exceeds the (I think) Lezyne digital max pressure of 220 psi?


They claim 350psi max although my gauge says 300 max Never used it at those pressures. We have plenty of other higher range pumps in the shop to handle that. But getting up to pressure in a few pumps is nice when you're doing it all day


----------



## suziepoo (Feb 8, 2020)

My Fox Shock pump goes to 300 psi. I think it is the for you.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

So after going nuts with pumps....I FOUND THE PERFECT SOLUTION - focus on the Gauge 

This is the bee's Knee's - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0OPSZG/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apip_GlyWTggj7aJuO?th=1

I ordered the one that maxes out at 15psi.......I run 27.5 2.8 plus tires that I inflate to about 12psi front and 10 psi rear. My floor pumps only allow me estimates. I have a Leyzyne digital tire pressure gauge, but going to use this one to compare against.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Different pump thread


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Any recommendations today, please?..


Some compact High pressure pump for shock and fork, with kind of two-stage chuck, 300PSI, easy and comfortable to use,...


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Topeak pocket shock. I'm on my second one, first one the hose failed - but they sent me a replacement and everything's been fine. 360 psi, two stage pump head. Takes forever, but works on the trail.


----------

